# Alder table top



## Texasstate (Nov 28, 2018)

alder table top done 
Let me know what you think

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Nov 28, 2018)

Good looking Top ! Mind telling us how you secured the trim pieces and the middle board.


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 28, 2018)

Middle board kreg jig from the underside 
The outside is glued and has a recessed screw about every 2ft 
Then filled the screw hole with a dowel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 28, 2018)

looks great, and like the way you capped the sides and ends. Very Professional touch and adds a finished look. nice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice job on that.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2018)

That’s a sharp looking top!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice! What's the size? I bet it is heavy as heck too....


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 28, 2018)

9 ft by 4 ft 
All using 8/4 alder

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 28, 2018)

..... the girlfriend wants everyone to know she has been the “muscles” in helping me lug this thing out of my garage since it’s final glue up...... she made me write this

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> ..... the girlfriend wants everyone to know she has been the “muscles” in helping me lug this thing out of my garage since it’s final glue up...... she made me write this



YOU GO GIRL!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 29, 2018)

Very nice table and thank godness for her muscles. You keeping table for yourself or heading out to someone else? Can't wait to see what you do for a base on this thing.


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 29, 2018)

This is made for someone 
He is a metal fabricator so he is doing the base and they just built a house so the contractor is gonna finish the table to match their cabinets 
I’ll try and get final pics

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 29, 2018)

Great looking table top! Talk about a stable platform! Chuck


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 29, 2018)

Sounds like a cool project for them. Hopefully we'll be able to get some final pics. I have been wanting to do a table with a similar Edge treatment as you did, what kind of things did you have to do to ensure it doesn't push apart the joints with expansion and contraction? I've been struggling with that and I'm not sure how to overcome it. Any insight you can give to that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 29, 2018)

Kreg jig and glue


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 29, 2018)




----------

